

Ask HN: How much you make with investing in stock market? - yr

Please add if you have any suggestions books/videos to become expert in options and stock trading.
======
JonathanWCurd
If you are serious about learning set up a trading account with a small sum of
money. If you are worried about losers then a paper trading scenario works
too. Then just learn the basics and keep learning from doing. You can read all
the books and watch all the videos but as with most things in life actually
getting involved and hands on will be more valuable than anything.

------
andrewtbham
Most people on here are into early stage startups and it's a very different
game than investing in established companies. Although I'm sure you might get
some good response here, I also recommend other communities like Motley Fool.

